# Case Officer Allocation Time for 189 SubClass Visa



## chet.morton (May 9, 2015)

Hello Group,

I have lodged my application for 189 subclass visa on 9/5/15 (received invitation on 8/5/15). It has been over 5 weeks now and i have no clue when i can expect a Case Officer to be allocated. Can someone please advice:
a) When is a CO allocated? and 
b) How do i know if a CO is allocated?

I have uploaded all the necessary documentation. It's just a long wait now...

Cheers!
Chet


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

soon. 
when i get can for officer cases?

s:4, r:2, l:4. w:0.5


----------



## chet.morton (May 9, 2015)

bonerofalonelyheart said:


> soon.
> when i get can for officer cases?
> 
> s:4, r:2, l:4. w:0.5


@bonerofalonelyheart: Do you mean to say the CO will be allocated soon? Are or were you in the same situation as me?

Cheers!
Chet


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

chet.morton said:


> Hello Group,
> 
> I have lodged my application for 189 subclass visa on 9/5/15 (received invitation on 8/5/15). It has been over 5 weeks now and i have no clue when i can expect a Case Officer to be allocated. Can someone please advice:
> a) When is a CO allocated? and
> ...


5 five is just about 35 days, wait until around 50 days.


----------



## anhhuy1812 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi there,

Please refer to the link below:

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.aspx

Currently, for 189 visa, case officers have been assigned for application lodged up to 4th April 2015. So, you should expect a response from them within a month or so.

All the best!
Huy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

CO is allocated in around 45-60 days (based on the current TREND) after VISA application is submitted by paying the Fees.


AFTER CO is allocated you would receive an email from the processing team to whom this CO is tagged to.


----------



## chung (Apr 9, 2015)

I've received a delay email from GSM allocated. Does this mean I have a CO too?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

chung said:


> I've received a delay email from GSM allocated. Does this mean I have a CO too?


Same here also delay mail from gsmallocated. When you applied?


----------



## chung (Apr 9, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Same here also delay mail from gsmallocated. When you applied?


Around mid april


----------



## jamesjosephpt (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello,
I am also waiting for CO allocation. Lodged my VISA application on 20-Aug-2015 with 65 Points.

Waiting for CO to allocate.How long this would take. Can i expect it in Septmber itself ?

Regards,
James


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

jamesjosephpt said:


> Hello,
> I am also waiting for CO allocation. Lodged my VISA application on 20-Aug-2015 with 65 Points.
> 
> Waiting for CO to allocate.How long this would take. Can i expect it in Septmber itself ?
> ...


Applicants who lodge their visas in the first week of July are still waiting for CO allocation and grant. By seeing that you can expect any updates by 1st week of November .

I have lodge my visa on 14th July, 55 days gone no updates.


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

CO allocation varies mainly based on ANESCO code and age of application. Highly demanding ANESCO's will be processed much earlier than a non-demanding aged application.

The best way to predict the expected date is to check the tracker for similar ANESCO code applicants and see when they had there CO allocated.

The date mentioned in the border website is not updated on a daily basis.


----------



## Maxpayne2014 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Congratulations to John_dh on being granted the visa. 

I have applied for 489 visa , I have been allocated a CO on 31/08/2015 and further documents were requested by the CO and the same were uploaded on 02/09/2015 ??

Do you think it is advisable to call up the DIBP's office and find out more about my case or is it still better to wait for some time? 

Thanks in advance.

Your sincere inputs for the same

Regards


----------



## alikalim (Sep 15, 2015)

COs are generally been assigned in a month or two but it also depends on the category for which you have applied. For instance, my case was assigned to CO in just 20 days after submitting all docs (case submitted 31 May 2015, CO contacted on 20 Jul 2015). I came to know this when he asked for form 80, 1221 and CV. He contacted me through gsm team to clarify on some points after some days on Aug 05, 2015. Now patiently waiting on visa grant.


----------



## Maxpayne2014 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Team

Can anyone share the contact number of GSM Brisbane office?? 

I went through the tracker but it was not present in that as well.

Kindly advise.

Thanks


----------



## jamesjosephpt (Jun 29, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Applicants who lodge their visas in the first week of July are still waiting for CO allocation and grant. By seeing that you can expect any updates by 1st week of November .
> 
> I have lodge my visa on 14th July, 55 days gone no updates.


Congrats John_dh for the visa grant...!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, have a quick question - how much faster faster (if at alll) 190 visas get processed compared to 189?


----------



## utsav88 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have responded to the invitation and i complete 2 months on 10 Nov 2015 and i still have not been appointed a CO. How much longer should i wait.


----------



## shoro (Dec 6, 2015)

*Shoro*



jamesjosephpt said:


> Hello,
> I am also waiting for CO allocation. Lodged my VISA application on 20-Aug-2015 with 65 Points.
> 
> Waiting for CO to allocate.How long this would take. Can i expect it in Septmber itself ?
> ...



Hello,

Did you get any updates on your case? Please share!

I Have applied for Visa 190(NSW) on 27 OCT 2015 and still waiting for CO to be allocated


----------



## saurabray (Dec 26, 2015)

Anybody knows the trend these days?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

saurabray said:


> Anybody knows the trend these days?


read my timeline


----------



## shoro (Dec 6, 2015)

*Shoro*



saurabray said:


> Anybody knows the trend these days?



I had applied for Visa application on 27Oct15 and Co assigned and requested Medicals and PCC on 10 Dec. Medicals +PCC uploaded on 19-Dec-15. After that no updates.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

*Co Yet to be assigned.. *

I Lodged my application on 31st March and uploaded all my documents on 5th April. Yet i see the status as Application Received. When can i expect the CO to be assigned. Anybody else who submitted on the same timelines waiting for the Co Assignment?

Code: 261313 (Analyst Programmer)
Points:70


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

hi

I have lodged my application along with fee on 2nd Feb. PCC & meds done on 3rd March. GSM requested additional information which was submitted on 5th March. But since then, the application status is "Assessment in progress". 

Please answer my below queries:
1. Has a CO been assigned for my case?
2. what are the usual timelines for CO assignment & visa grant?
3. How can i know whether the documents that i uploaded has been accepted or not?
4. is there a contact to whom I can email or telephone to enquire about my application status?

please help


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

1. Has a CO been assigned for my case? Yes, being asked for additional information means a CO has gone through your application and asked additional information
2. what are the usual timelines for CO assignment & visa grant? visa application to grant - 2 to 3 months on average
3. How can i know whether the documents that i uploaded has been accepted or not?if not accepted then CO will write back to you when he next reviews your application, else stay calm
4. is there a contact to whom I can email or telephone to enquire about my application status?no detail about this


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. Has a CO been assigned for my case? Yes, being asked for additional information means a CO has gone through your application and asked additional information
> 2. what are the usual timelines for CO assignment & visa grant? visa application to grant - 2 to 3 months on average
> 3. How can i know whether the documents that i uploaded has been accepted or not?if not accepted then CO will write back to you when he next reviews your application, else stay calm
> 4. is there a contact to whom I can email or telephone to enquire about my application status?no detail about this


Thanks Sultan... I will wait for a couple more weeks... Keeping fingers crossed ...


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

SriRaks said:


> I Lodged my application on 31st March and uploaded all my documents on 5th April. Yet i see the status as Application Received. When can i expect the CO to be assigned. Anybody else who submitted on the same timelines waiting for the Co Assignment?
> 
> Code: 261313 (Analyst Programmer)
> Points:70



Refer: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

*co allocated*



ginugeorge said:


> Refer: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


I got the co allocated yesterday. I got an email saying reply back within 28 days to the assigned case officer. I myself have submitted my passport for India pcc and am awaiting to be receive it. On the other hand my family has the indian pcc , in such a case should I get the medicals done for them first and then get my done later and inform the case officer accordingly. Is there any issue in getting the medicals seperately for myself and my family. 

I want to wait for another two weeks to receive my passport and then jointly do the medicals along with the family. Is it worth it or I am better of doing the medicals separately rather than waiting for my indian pcc ( passport is with them).

Please suggest.


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

SriRaks said:


> I got the co allocated yesterday. I got an email saying reply back within 28 days to the assigned case officer. I myself have submitted my passport for India pcc and am awaiting to be receive it. On the other hand my family has the indian pcc , in such a case should I get the medicals done for them first and then get my done later and inform the case officer accordingly. Is there any issue in getting the medicals seperately for myself and my family.
> 
> I want to wait for another two weeks to receive my passport and then jointly do the medicals along with the family. Is it worth it or I am better of doing the medicals separately rather than waiting for my indian pcc ( passport is with them).
> 
> Please suggest.


I don't see any reason to wait. Arrange medicals for your family at the earliest, unless you are getting medicals done at a different city other than the one you currently reside in and you wanna avoid travelling back and forth.


----------



## biswa (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi... i am processing my application through an agent. 

The CO got allocated on and asked for medical and pcc on 16 Mar. 
Due to some miscommunicatio
n from my agent(he sent all communucation to wrong email id and i wad out of country...so he could not reach my cell), all the requested documents are submitted after ~35 days on 18th Apr. There is no further communication from CO after that.

So, is that an issue if the documents were not submitted in the 28 days timeframe ?

Thanks.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

wildweasel said:


> CO allocation varies mainly based on ANESCO code and age of application. Highly demanding ANESCO's will be processed much earlier than a non-demanding aged application.
> 
> The best way to predict the expected date is to check the tracker for similar ANESCO code applicants and see when they had there CO allocated.
> 
> The date mentioned in the border website is not updated on a daily basis.



Hi There,

What is your ANZSCO code, mine is 233311 applied visa subclass 189 on 26 May 2016......all my required documents including PCC and Medical are submitted. Hope to get direct grant:fingerscrossed:
Can you tell me when can I expect for CO plz...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ayushka515 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code, mine is 233311 applied visa subclass 189 on 26 May 2016......all my required documents including PCC and Medical are submitted. Hope to get direct grant:fingerscrossed:
> Can you tell me when can I expect for CO plz...


it varies... for some CO were allocated in a week's time for some it took 4 week.

all the best


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> it varies... for some CO were allocated in a week's time for some it took 4 week.
> 
> all the best


Thank you for your quick response............


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone been allocated to CO lodged after August 2016?


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

farjaf said:


> Anyone been allocated to CO lodged after August 2016?


Same question here 

My friend told me that she got response from CO about a week. She got invites on June 2016. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## patkylie (Sep 13, 2016)

patkylie said:


> Same question here
> 
> My friend told me that she got response from CO about a week. She got invites on June 2016.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


BTW my ANZSCO code is 254418 and I lodged on 31/8/2016

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## erickquinto (Aug 2, 2016)

I lodged at July 7 and until now, no CO yet. ANZCO 233914


----------



## seenA003 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys,

I lodged my application on 26 July 2016, still not sign of CO allocation. My ANZSCO is 263111 and I uploaded all the documents.


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Waiting for Grant*



sultan_azam said:


> it varies... for some CO were allocated in a week's time for some it took 4 week.
> 
> all the best


Hi Sultan_azam,

I applied for 189 visa on 26 Nov,2016. CO asked for documents on 7th Dec,2016(Gave 28 days). 
Documents provided on 3rd Jan,2017 . When can I expect a grant now? Is there a process in between?

Thanks,
Bharat:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Yes CO is assigned*



farjaf said:


> Anyone been allocated to CO lodged after August 2016?


Yes, I applied in Nov,2016 and CO assigned in Dec,2016.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Sultan_azam,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on 26 Nov,2016. CO asked for documents on 7th Dec,2016(Gave 28 days).
> Documents provided on 3rd Jan,2017 . When can I expect a grant now? Is there a process in between?
> ...


the documents you submitted will be verified (if needed), grant will be issued post that provided all other verifications are complete at DIBP's end


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi group i have been following this group and also they have been different processing time for case officer allocation and the case officer processing through. I have applied for 
Eoi: 17/11/2016
Lodged and paid for visa: 21/12/2016 
Documents uploaded by:26/12/2016
Can someone give me a brief idea how long does it takes for a case officer to take over my case? I got 65 points and for software engineer.. 
Thank you


----------



## abhigenx (May 31, 2017)

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Sultan_azam,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on 26 Nov,2016. CO asked for documents on 7th Dec,2016(Gave 28 days).
> Documents provided on 3rd Jan,2017 . When can I expect a grant now? Is there a process in between?
> ...


Hi Bharat 1835 I also have submitted as the same date as yours and am still awaiting for the visa..
Any updates on yours

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi all

Approximately, in how many days can we expect case officer to be assigned?

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) 65 points (Points-tested) stream

Lodged and paid for visa: 21/10/2017
Most Documents uploaded by:22/10/2017

Still haven't got PCC from India, its been 3 weeks. Plan to go fo medical immediately after getting passport.

Please give any information you have in this regard.
Thanks all.!!!!!!!


----------



## Orton (Oct 17, 2017)

It depends and cannot be said about the exact timings. Some people get no CO contact at all and some people get contact within a week. 

I have seen applications lodged since Jan 2017 with no CO contact whatsoever.

In my case, I lodged my application on 26th August and got CO contact on 26th September requesting PTE scores directly from PTE portal just because my agent forgot to send the scores through PTE portal and that my HR forgot to mention "duties" in my reference letter, hence the CO requested for a duty statement.


----------



## srikala (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks


So you got your visa granted


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

srikala said:


> Hi all
> 
> Approximately, in how many days can we expect case officer to be assigned?
> 
> ...



i guess it is 3-4 weeks after payment of visa fee


----------

